# Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten



## Sixtus (4. Juli 2005)

Gude und Hallo zusammen!

Wenn ich einem Barsch die Haut abziehe bleibt so viel Fleisch im Brustbereich an der Haut hängen. Ist das unvermeidbar? Mach ich etwas falsch? Gibts Altenativen? Bratet ihr den Barsch mit Haut?

Vielen Dank im voraus und viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## Mühle (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Also ich schneide vom Barsch immer Filets. Das geht selbst bei Fischen um die 25 cm schon problemlos. Anschließend kann man mit einem schrafen Messer ganz einfach unter dem Fleisch hindurchgleiten, wenn man das unfertige Filet auf die Hautseite legt. Da bleibt kein bisschen Fleisch an der Haut, wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat.

Oder beziehst Du Dich auf einem Barsch im Ganzen?

Gru0ß Mühle


----------



## nikmark (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Moin,

guck mal auf die Homepage von unserem Muddyliz  #6 

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/versorgung.htm#barschhaut

Nikmark


----------



## Mühle (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Von dieser Methode habe ich auch schon gehört, ohne dass ich sie jedoch je selbst ausprobiert hätte.

Wenn man den Barsch direkt danach zubereiten will, sicher eine gute Methode. Aber das muss man dann auch.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Elfchen_19 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Ja, ich gebe zu : ich bin faul - vor allem beim Entschuppen und Enthäuten  :q  :q !!!

Also, meine letzten Barsche (ca. 30 - 35 cm) habe ich ausgenommen und gesäubert, danach mit Butter, kleiner Gewürzvielfalt und etwas Zitrone in Alufolie geschlagen, zugemacht (mit kleinem "Dampfloch"), ca. 20-25 Minuten auf dem Lavagrill bzw. im Gasbackofen bei etwa 180 - 200 Grad - fertig ist die Laube  #6  #6 !

hat mir sehr gut geschmeckt und sowohl die haut als auch die Schuppen waren überhaupt kein Problem mehr - liessen sich sehr einfach und übersichtlich beiseite schieben.

Eddy  |wavey:


----------



## angeltreff (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Das mache ich immer ohne "ankochen". Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Haut abziehen.

- ausnehmen
- Kopf ab
- Schwanzflosse ab
- unter der Haut im Brustbereich einritzen
- abziehen


----------



## Sixtus (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Guden!
Also die Variante mit der Alufolie klingt echt lecker und gut, da ich auch ziemlich faul bin ;-).
Am besten noch nach der Faulenzermethode getwistert; dazu gibts dann selbstverständlich Pellkartoffeln. Auch für Faulenzer geeignet und gesund!
Mensch, das nenn ich doch ein top Angler-Essen.

Danke für die Tipps und viel Petri,
Chris


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Hallo,
Haut abziehen? Beim Barsch?? Zum braten??? -->Frevel , gerade die knusprige Haut ist doch beim braten sooooo lecker!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Also ich mache es wie folgt:
links und rechts an der Rückenflosse ca 0,5cm einschneiden. Die Rückenflosse kann man jetzt ganz einfach von hinten nach vorne "rausziehen".
Hinter den Kiemendeckel (vor Brustflosse) den Kopf abschneiden. Die Haut links und rechts an der Brustunterseite lösen und dann gleichzeitig und gleichmäßig auf beiden Seiten zihen. Funktioniert prima!


----------



## Frankko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Ich kann mich @Gunnar N. nur zu 100% anschließen.

Gruss Frankko


----------



## Phil Lee (14. August 2009)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

also der Auwa, der macht das so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU



bei mir entsteht nur immer das problem das fleisch dann von den gräten ohne viel verlust abzukriegen. liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch an meinem messer.

petri


----------



## nepomuk (14. August 2009)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

@ Phil Lee,
nach der Häutung gehts wie bei jedem anderen Fisch weiter.
An der Schwanzflosse festhalten und mit einem scharfen Messer an dem Wirbelstrang entlang schneiden.
Bauchlappen entfernen, Mittelgräten mit einer Zange ziehen.
Bei kleinen Barschen bleibt da nur wenig über.

Gruß, Swen


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Wenn ich den Barsch mit Haut essen möchte...muss ich den Barsch dann noch entschuppen oder sonstiges?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2009)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

Schuppen! Am besten gleich nach dem Fang,geht am einfachsten. Die Haut ist übrigens lecker wenn die schön kross ist!


----------



## MarioDD (3. September 2009)

*AW: Problem: Barsch-Enthäuten*

entschupp den Barsch aber nicht in der Küche! 
Du bekommst einen Heidenärger! Die Dinger fliegen sonstwohin.....
Machs am Wasser-wo erlaubt oder irgendwo im Garten am Kompost oder so.


----------

